# Just in case...



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I ever need to call an ambulance, how does this work in Spain?
I have a Seg. Soc. number so is there a Spanish equivalent of the UK 999 ambulance service?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I ever need to call an ambulance, how does this work in Spain?
> I have a Seg. Soc. number so is there a Spanish equivalent of the UK 999 ambulance service?



Its 112 as far as I know and I believe they speak english

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its 112 as far as I know and I believe they speak english
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks, Jo. Do you know if it is a good, reliable service, as it is usually in the UK?
Where do you get taken?
Hopefully we'll never have to make use of the service but just in case it's best to be prepared.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks, Jo. Do you know if it is a good, reliable service, as it is usually in the UK?
> Where do you get taken?
> Hopefully we'll never have to make use of the service but just in case it's best to be prepared.


It is as good as most european emergency services. Depending on grade of emergency and individual capacities you will be transported to the nearest public hospital.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Seb* said:


> It is as good as most european emergency services. Depending on grade of emergency and individual capacities you will be transported to the nearest public hospital.


My experience of German emergency services is A1. A friend fell down three steps of the staircase in the hotel we were staying in in Huerth -she insists I always add that the accident took place at breakfast time -and the ambulance came within five minutes. We were both carted off to the nearest hospital -she spoke no German - and within an hour she had been X-rayed, had future treatment explained to her via me and was tucked up in bed washed and lipsticked. I was given an excellent cup of freshly brewed coffee whilst she was being seen to.
Incidentally, Seb, referring back to another topic we conversed on: if you can read this week's 'Economist', there's an interesting article on the politics (literally) of dutzen and siezen.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> My experience of German emergency services is A1. A friend fell down three steps of the staircase in the hotel we were staying in in Huerth -she insists I always add that the accident took place at breakfast time -and the ambulance came within five minutes.


Yes iirc there is a rule or law that demands that every emergency is to be responded to within 5 minutes. So all the emergency and ambulance centres are positioned that way to meet these demands. Reminds me that there *some* good points living in germany - not that the good points would outweigh the negatives 



> Incidentally, Seb, referring back to another topic we conversed on: if you can read this week's 'Economist', there's an interesting article on the politics (literally) of dutzen and siezen.


Now that sounds very interesting - thanks for the heads up, I'll have a look


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Yes iirc there is a rule or law that demands that every emergency is to be responded to within 5 minutes. So all the emergency and ambulance centres are positioned that way to meet these demands.


 
I believe there's something like that here, but it's another one of those great laws that get passed and are not adhered to


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I believe there's something like that here, but it's another one of those great laws that get passed and are not adhered to


Yes, a relative of mine suffered a mild stroke last year and after being turned away from a private health clinic, went to the local A&E health centre and was told he needed to go to hospital by ambulance - then they realized they didnt actually have one at that moment! So I think he was driven there in the end by a friend. He had social security too.
When I was pregnant I decided to sign up with a private clinic, as it included use of an ambulance in an emergency as I wanted to make sure I could get to the hospital! (which is about 20-30km away). I had social security but I had heard that ambulances were not covered under social security and that people were often landed with a bill of 200 euros for the ambulance alone.
Always good having a back-up one anyway!
Caz.I


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Caz.I;212910 I had social security but I had heard that ambulances were not covered under social security and that people were often landed with a bill of 200 euros for the ambulance alone.
Always good having a back-up one anyway!
Caz.I[/QUOTE said:


> What back-up did you use? I need to clear up the point as to whether or not ambulances are covered by seg.soc.........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> What back-up did you use? I need to clear up the point as to whether or not ambulances are covered by seg.soc.........


 
Ok, to make it clear, ambulances are definitely covered by seg. soc. 
Caz I was just saying that in the case of her being ppregnant and not in a big town or city she felt safer having the back up of a private health insurance ambulance. The ambulance service usually works fine - it's just the usual thing of that we've all heard horror stories of the day the ambulance took forever to get to wherever it was going. Just look at the story of Princess Diana in Paris!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ok, to make it clear, ambulances are definitely covered by seg. soc.
> Caz I was just saying that in the case of her being ppregnant and not in a big town or city she felt safer having the back up of a private health insurance ambulance. The ambulance service usually works fine - it's just the usual thing of that we've all heard horror stories of the day the ambulance took forever to get to wherever it was going. Just look at the story of Princess Diana in Paris!!


OK, all is now clear. Thanks.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> OK, all is now clear. Thanks.


Sorry for confusion. When I signed up for the private clinic I wasnt 100% sure whether I was covered by Soc. Sec. either.

Just found this link:

Ambulance Services in Andalucia, Málaga, Costa del Sol, Spain.

Let's hope we never need to use it! 

Caz.I


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Let's hope we never need to use it!
> 
> Caz.I



Agreed - but I'm off to buy a little hatchet to split logs and I'm rather clumsy and short-sighted......


----------

